# New NFL Gear at Victoria's Secret



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shop for your favorite football team gear at Victoria's Secret. The new Pink NFL Collection is on sale. I'm seriously considering getting a Charger shirt. It's my son's favorite team.


----------



## katana (Oct 16, 2010)

So uninterested in this, I am not a big sports fan, and my SO hates sports. Victoria Secret should stick to sexy, racy.


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2010)

Another SO who hates sports!?!?!?  Hard to grasp.  We are way into sports here.  Pro, College, youth, etc

I love it!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not say "Women's or Ladies NFL Collection" instead of the new "Pink NFL Collection"?

Personally, I think the clothing is quite nice. But If I didn't know ahead of time about the new line, I wouldn't have checked it out at all - I would have assumed it was about pink-coloured attire, which I dislike.


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure, but it could have something to do with all the NFL players wearing pink this month for breast cancer awareness(shrug)


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah!!! I need a black and gold bra to match my Steelers panties!


----------



## bellagia (Nov 10, 2010)

love love love! I just bought a ton of Chicago Bears stuff from Victoria Secret. My husband who is a Browns fan did not like it lol


----------

